

Apple Not Throttling iPhone or iPad Cellular Throughput via Carrier Bundles - glasshead969
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7037/apple-not-throttling-iphones-ipads-cellular-throughput-via-carrier-bundles-

======
revelation
The tone of this is all wrong, even if the facts might not. Apple has
previously allowed carries to completely disable tethering, for no software or
hardware reason at all. That is the ultimate sellout, and since they have done
it before, the original story is very believable.

~~~
reaperhulk
So the fact that the AT&T Nexus S was throttled makes Google at fault too? By
your metric every single handset manufacturer has made the "ultimate sellout".

~~~
mikeash
Yes, they have, and it's very sad. There should be a clear division between
the pipe and the hardware that accesses it, but this is not at all the case
right now.

~~~
reaperhulk
I agree with it as an ideal, but I'd argue Apple (and to a lesser extent
Google) have done a remarkable job in wresting control away from the carriers.
Complaining that they didn't get the entire job done in one shot isn't useful
and trivializes the dramatically different landscape we have now vs 2006.

That said, it'll be nice to see them finish the job.

~~~
czhiddy
> (and to a lesser extent Google) have done a remarkable job in wresting
> control away from the carriers.

Seriously? In order to get Android out on the market, Google pretty much
allowed the carriers to keep all the control they had back in the flip-phone
era. Their attempts to counteract that with the Nexus line has been
unsuccessful, if you look at the relative sales numbers.

My friend's HTC Evo 3D on Verizon was filled with uninstallable bloatware - I
think my favorite was the Nascar Fantasy League app.

~~~
reaperhulk
You actually caught me doing what I complain about the media doing: trying to
provide a balanced viewpoint where the facts lean solidly to one side. You're
absolutely right -- Google's actions in initially promoting Android were not
against the carriers and the nature of the OS meant that unscrupulous handset
manufacturers could be (can be) bad actors in the ecosystem as well.

